# Java Communications 3.0 API Download ?



## jak (4. Aug 2011)

der sun download server ist ja geschichte....nur wo bekomme ich jetzt die Java Communications 3.0 API, für linux her ? bei oracle finde ich nichts ? :shock:
ich muß dummerweise die version von sun nehmen(javax.comm), da eine library die braucht und das programm quasi auch fertig ist. nur unter windows mit javax.comm programmiert und das programm soll unter linux(debian) laufen.....


----------



## sambalmueslie (7. Aug 2011)

google ist dein freund würd ich mal sagen 

Java Communications API


----------



## maki (7. Aug 2011)

sambalmueslie hat gesagt.:


> google ist dein freund würd ich mal sagen
> 
> Java Communications API


Google mag freundlich sein, aber der Download funktioniert trotzdem nicht


----------



## jak (8. Aug 2011)

ein paar stunden google später:
Index of /download/linux/programming/java

für den fall das dass nochmal wer sucht...


----------



## noobadix (4. Jun 2012)

Uhm, ich geb's ja ungerne zu, aber ich finde die API nirgends zum download ...hilft mir bitte jemand?

edit:
Ah, hab's grad hier gefunden: https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=1316414


----------



## GeorgA (4. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

"com" ist nicht zum empfehlen!
Bessere Alternative ist RTX – ist auch viel schneller.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Spacerat (5. Jun 2012)

GeorgA hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> "com" ist nicht zum empfehlen!
> Bessere Alternative ist RTX – ist auch viel schneller.
> ...


Sicher, dass du nicht rxtx meinst? Damit hatte ich auf Windows7 64Bit immer Probleme... bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich das hier fand: Index of /pub/librxtx/


----------



## GeorgA (5. Jun 2012)

UPS – Entschuldigung!
Ja, ich meinte RXTX.
Unter XP / Linux,  haben wir damit überhaupt keinerlei Probleme gehabt!
Aus *nicht nur meiner *Erfahrung mit RXTX, kann ich es nur weiter empfehlen.
Bugs gab und gibt es immer wider. ...

___________________
Hmm – nur so aus Neugier:
Wo sind die javax.comm 3 zum downloaden?
Gruß
Georg


----------



## Gruenbacher (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin gerade auf den Thread hier gestosen, weil ich die Java Communication API gesucht habe.

Ich verwende seit Jahren die RXTX Library, die auch recht gut läuft.
Leider habe ich das Problem, mit der Software unter verschiedenen Betriebssysteme(die Software soll per NSIS installiert werden).
Habe ich ein Windows 32 Bit BS, dann installiere 32 Bit DLL, habe ich ein 64 Bit Windows dann installiere die 64 Bit DLL, aber was echt mist ist, ich habe ein 64 Bit BS und eine 32 Bit Java RTE, dort muss nämlich die 32 Bit Dll installiert werden. 
Da hatte ich gehofft, das ich das Problem mit der Java Comm. API umgehen kann.

Kennt da jemand einen Tip?

Vielen Dank


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jun 2012)

Guckst du hier: 

Overview - RXTX rebundled - root1.de - Software Engineering
Wiki - RXTX rebundled - root1.de - Software Engineering

Bis auf Windows 64bit hab ich alle DLLs da reingepackt. Hab hier im Thread jetzt 64bit DLLs verlinkt gesehen. Da ich aktuell nur mit Linux arbiete, hab ich kein Win 64bit zum testen da. Wenn jemand RXTX-rebundled mit der verlinkten 64bit DLL erfolgreich testen, kann ich die DLL gerne mit aufnehmen...

- Alex


----------



## Gruenbacher (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo Alex, 

super angang, ich war auch gerade soweit, mir RXTX den Source zu holen und eine Version zu machen,
die automatisch die richtige DLL nimmt.

Da ich unter Windows arbeite muss ich die RXTX unter Cygwin kompilieren, was sich wie immer zu einem Problem entwickelt.

Ich werde dein rebundle mal runter laden und es damit versuchen.

Erstmal danke

Sven


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jun 2012)

Danke für die Blumen ... 

Das Laden der Libs ist recht einfach gehalten: /trunk/src/main/java/de/root1/rxtxrebundled/LibLoader.java - RXTX rebundled - root1.de - Software Engineering

Wenn du eine 64bit DLL hast die mit RXTX2.1-7r2 funktioniert: Her damit. Der Einbau ist ziemlich einfach...

Find's persönlich ziemlich schade dass sich niemand vom RXTX Team auf meine Email hin gemeldet hat. Hatte angefragt ob interesse besteht meinen Loading-Mechanismus zu übernehmen... Wenn es ein recht einfaches Build-System gäbe mit dem man die Libs für sämtliche wichtigen Plattformen bauen kann, hätte ich das noch übernommen und mit reingebaut .. Aber so hab ich's halt ziemlich einfach gehalten.

- Alex


----------



## Gruenbacher (20. Jun 2012)

Hi, 
die DLL's von der Version 2.2 sollten doch auch gehen.

linktoCloudhopper : RXTX


Auf die wird von der offiziellen Homepage her verwiesen.

Diese habe ich bis jetzt im Einsatz, und die Funktionieren auch, versuche Sie gerade bei dir einzubinden.
den Libloader habe ich auf anhieb gefunden sowie die Stelle wo die DLL eingetragen wird war auch kein Thema,
nur das ganze unter WINDOWS/ECLIPSE wieder zusammen zu bauen dauert leider noch ein paar Minuten.

mfg.
Sven


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jun 2012)

Tipp: Für Eclipse gibt's ein Maven-Plugin ...


----------



## Gruenbacher (20. Jun 2012)

Hallo Alex,
habe gerade mal deine jar ausgepackt, die 64 Bit DLL hinzugefügt; in die LibLoader die 64 Bit DLL eingetragen
(das File kompiliert) alles wieder zusammen gepackt und getestet.

Bis auf das die Meldung mit dem Cloudhopper Build kommt(das macht sie immer, steht ja auch der Homepage),
funktioniert die DLL.

Wenn du möchtest kannst du die bei dir einbauen.
Ich werde dann dein Bundle nochmals bei mir testen, wir haben nämlich das Problem, das wir verschiedene Runtime Engines 
(32/64 Bit) auf den Windows 7 64 Bit PC's haben.

Bis dann
Sven


----------



## tuxedo (20. Jun 2012)

So, habs eingebaut. Download-Link: http://dev.root1.de/attachments/download/161/rxtx-rebundled-2.1-7r2.jar


----------



## Gruenbacher (20. Jun 2012)

Danke,

ich habe dein repack gerade bei mir getestet 64 Bit Windows und dann mit 32 Bit JRE, sowie mit 64 JRE.

Beides hat super funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nochmal danke, wird mir in Zukunft viel Arbeit ersparen.

Gruß
Sven

PS: werde morgen noch mehr Tests an anderen PC's machen. ->jetzt gibts Feierabend ;-)


----------



## Spacerat (20. Jun 2012)

Cloudhopper? Das ist doch genau die DLL, welche ich bereits oben verlinkt hatte, allerdings direkt auf ein Binary. Ich verwende die auch schon länger erfolgreich unter Win7 64Bit. Aber irgendwie habe ich nie eine Cloudhopper Build Meldung gesehen oder nie drauf geachtet. Wo bzw. wann sollte die denn erscheinen?


----------



## Gruenbacher (21. Jun 2012)

Hallo Spacerat,

führe dein Application mal in einer Eingabeaufforderung auf "java -jar deineApp.jar" dort siehst du die Meldung.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild drann:








mfg.
Sven


----------

